# Take care your money



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sometimes we forget we are so caught up in our daily affairs that we overlook the obvious by clicking on the wrong e-mail just get into trouble deep trouble and if you do any banking online you just may lose everything.Malwear attacks are even doing major banks today so my non-professional advice is to slow those fingers on the key board and delete the unknown ones; here is some info that may help some;( https://www.consumer.ftc.gov/articles/0011-malware) and on the news;( http://www.pymnts.com/news/security-and-risk/2016/bank-malware-attack-swift/), so keep a lookout for the predators because they are out there looking for you.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I was listening to Kim Komando on the radio (radio computer pundit), she offers good advise from all kinds of internet and computer situations. 

On one show she said that smart people use their computers for internet money purposes have a independent isolated computer that they use for stock market trades, banking business, and any sensitive financial related business.

All other internet activities are done on other computers.

Laptops are so cheap now that I use 6 different laptops, each for different purposes. One for forums and E-mails, one for internet purchases, one for banking and investing, one for my wife to do her channel surfing, And I keep a spare (old computer that I don't need now), and one that's brand new and still unused.

This way if one gets a virus then you can always switch to a clean laptop while sorting out the infections on the bad laptop. I have been doing this for 5-7 years now and it's worked great.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We do all our banking in person. The only fly in that ointment is the fact hubby's work has gone to direct deposit so the chances of the money not showing up when its supposed to has increased. He also has to print out his pay stub at work himself for our records. They're cut their employees in the business offices because of this.

We still pay our bills by check.

I buy pre-paid credit cards to use online for little things like .99 kindle books, or maybe some other small things like a piece of jewelry I want
We pay cash for almost everything we buy. We have a specific savings account that we put money in each pay period and that money is for the taxes and the wood pellets we buy every year. We pay cash for the pellets.

We refuse to do everything online or on our phones like everyone else.

Theres nothing wrong with the "old" ways as long as we're allowed to do it that way


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't click on emails claiming to be from my credit union or Paypal or eBay. Credit unions are typically so small that nobody bothers to send malware to people for them. It makes more sense to target the big banks by sending everyone an email about their Wells Fargo account and hope someone falls for it.

Speaking of scams, we got a phone call supposedly coming from the IRS saying that they were filing suit against us. It turned out to be a fraud.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

BillS said:


> I don't click on emails claiming to be from my credit union or Paypal or eBay. Credit unions are typically so small that nobody bothers to send malware to people for them. It makes more sense to target the big banks by sending everyone an email about their Wells Fargo account and hope someone falls for it.
> 
> Speaking of scams, we got a phone call supposedly coming from the IRS saying that they were filing suit against us. It turned out to be a fraud.


We don't open any E-mails from unknown people or businesses. In fact, we don't open some E-mails from even well known people because they have a bad habit of forwarding mail that they got from and unknown sources.

All our telephone calls go to the answering machine and both of us have all three of the credit reporting agencies frozen, they have been frozen now for several years.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

No wonder we are all stress out.
In today`s world with all the technology and advances we still haven`t learn to cope with it after all we keep buying and storing junk, the new junk is just like to old one with just more added junk, like the blender has one more key to push or the cell has one more app or the Bluetooth has more added teeth; I really don`t understand it I just stop buying junk long time ago, my blender is old but blends well ,my cell is……..hell I have no cell ,my Astro van is old but takes me where I want to go ,etc………..no stress here no bills no high blood pressure. Many on this forum have express their concerns so too many that I have encounter on the streets ,money is a big issue here ,the economy ,many don`t understand it at all ,money comes in money goes out ,we buy and spend and complain but we do nothing ,many have express their expertise on the world finances ,gold this silver that etc ,and the real truth is that we should be concern with our own world finances, our take home money, our budget, our own nasty spending habits .I`m no expert nor claim to be a finance guru but I do keep up with the news and keep a close eye on my check and balances ,and that my friends is the issue here .We need to educated ourselves and our young ones on this issues .If you follow the local media you will probably get a brain injury and if you follow the OECD.ORG and research it you will eventually need heart surgery but in order to survive we need to be inform and a society lacking information can easily be manipulated or miss-guided ,after all we are bombarded by the media 24/7.Make your finances a family monopoly game and get the family playing.


----------



## prepperking22 (May 21, 2016)

BillS said:


> I don't click on emails claiming to be from my credit union or Paypal or eBay. Credit unions are typically so small that nobody bothers to send malware to people for them. It makes more sense to target the big banks by sending everyone an email about their Wells Fargo account and hope someone falls for it.
> 
> Speaking of scams, we got a phone call supposedly coming from the IRS saying that they were filing suit against us. It turned out to be a fraud.


Got the same IRS call a few months back. Heard that this is a scam that lots of people are falling for. Who in their right mind would give a payment to the IRS over the phone just because they call? We have to use our brains people and investigate. They prey on the elderly and those who are afraid to ask questions. Don't do it!!


----------

